# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  JMC và Leadshine hai em này chọn em nào?

## hieunguyenkham

Phần điện thì em mù tịt nhưng lại có dự án làm con máy ăn gỗ là chính. thời gian hoạt động 10-12h/ ngày.
lang thang trên mạng thấy chỗ bán JMC và Leadshine, cái JMC rẻ hơn gần 1 tr.
Con này có phải JMC không?

hàng Leadshine thì không phải bàn rồi. Các bác cho em hỏi con JMC chạy có ổn định không?
khi hư có sửa chữa được không?
Cảm ơn đã đọc

----------


## CKD

Câu hỏi này rất khó trả lời.. vì quả thật HBS đã được khá nhiều người sử dụng nhưng đủ để có thể đưa ra nhận xét và đánh giá thì chắc không ai dám. Còn so sánh với JMC.. thì càng không thể.

Về độ bền thì mấy sản phẩm này khi đã hỏng thì tỷ lệ sửa thành công không cao. Driver thường bị hỏng công suất, lỗi thường do người sử dụng.

2 thương hiệu này đều là hàng nội địa china kể cả "leadshine".
HBS86 đúng ra phải mang nhãn leisai mới đúng. Tức hàng leadshine nhưng chỉ bán trong nước.  Và nhãn hàng này vẫn có hàng nhái. Làm thế nào phân biệt được? Trên diễn đàn này hình như đã có vài bài viết so sánh.. mình không chắc lắm. Chắc nhiều khi cả người bán cũng khó mà xác định..

JMC thì cũng có thể giống hoàn toàn với leadshine (đoán là vậy vì chưa so sánh được).

Riêng cái motor size 86 mà quảng cáo là 12Nm thì.. mình hơi nghi ngờ, nhất là sản phẩm HBS vì trên web site hoàn toàn không có thông tin về motor này.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cảm ơn bác!
Trên Driver ghi HSS86H (nghe ông bạn nói là hàng Zhen yu)chứ không phải HBS. Thấy ông bạn bên Vĩnh Long sử dụng không biết có ổn không? hàng của anh em trên diễn dàn mua về bán lại đó mà.
Hàng Leadshine servo lai hiện tại chắc fake cũng nhiều bác ơi. Hàng chính hãng chắc giá cao. hôm trước có xem cái driver MA860H giá 135$ rồi. Trong khi Việt Nam bán 1.5tr lấy đâu mà không fake. Mình nghèo thì phải chịu thôi.
Chắc mình phải làm chuột bạch rồi!

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn bác!
> Trên Driver ghi HSS86H (nghe ông bạn nói là hàng Zhen yu)chứ không phải HBS. Thấy ông bạn bên Vĩnh Long sử dụng không biết có ổn không? hàng của anh em trên diễn dàn mua về bán lại đó mà.
> Hàng Leadshine servo lai hiện tại chắc fake cũng nhiều bác ơi. Hàng chính hãng chắc giá cao. hôm trước có xem cái driver MA860H giá 135$ rồi. Trong khi Việt Nam bán 1.5tr lấy đâu mà không fake. Mình nghèo thì phải chịu thôi.
> Chắc mình phải làm chuột bạch rồi!


MA860H 135usd là giá ở đâu vậy bác? 
nếu drive leadshine đi chính ngạch em đảm bảo ko có giá 1t5 , kể cả fake

đợt trước có ai đó chụp hình con JMC, cơ bản em thấy dùng cùng công nghệ với leadshine, linh kiện trong có vè nhem nhuốc hơn, nhưng xịn hơn ở khoản có coating silicon

----------

cnclaivung, hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> MA860H 135usd là giá ở đâu vậy bác? 
> nếu drive leadshine đi chính ngạch em đảm bảo ko có giá 1t5 , kể cả fake
> 
> đợt trước có ai đó chụp hình con JMC, cơ bản em thấy dùng cùng công nghệ với leadshine, linh kiện trong có vè nhem nhuốc hơn, nhưng xịn hơn ở khoản có coating silicon


Nói có sách mách có chứng nha bác, giá gốc 149$, giờ mua 1-4 giá 135$
http://americanmotiontech.com/Produc...1&model=MA860H
Còn 1.5tr xem tranh web mua bán của việt nam.
Coating silicon có tác dụng gì vậy bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Nói có sách mách có chứng nha bác, giá gốc 149$, giờ mua 1-4 giá 135$
> http://americanmotiontech.com/Produc...1&model=MA860H
> Còn 1.5tr xem tranh web mua bán của việt nam.
> Coating silicon có tác dụng gì vậy bác.


trang này là hàng chính ngạch ở Hoa Kỳ, thuong là sẽ có hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật + tư vấn kèm theo, 1 chú usa làm tư vấn lương thường >20usd/h
giá sẽ tương đương khi bán chính ngạch ở VN
còn trang nào đó bán ở VN với giá 1t5, bác thử yêu cẩu tư vấn hỗ trợ xem được tới đâu, bác cứ thử mua và yêu cầu viết hoá đơn VAT xem có được ko?

dân usa có từng than với boss gecko sao mày bán mắc vậy, chú ta nói 1 câu thôi, xin lỗi nhân viên packing của tao lương 25usd/h nên làm sao nó rẻ được
http://www.geckodrive.com/

coating silicon chống bụi + ẩm

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## nhatson

mỹ+mắc+lương cao nhưng ko hẳn là đã hoàn hảo
dù sao thì geckodrive là hàng cheap của usa

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Vậy là ít tiền chơi JMC cũng ok hả bác nhatson.

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra theo quan điểm của em thì Leadshine hay JMC cũng đắt, 3tr/bộ thì chơi quách alphastep cũ có lý hơn. Em dùng thử MA860 ko thấy ấn tượng lắm.

Còn ko để tiểt kiệm thì có BeDrive, ko lo hàng fake, ko lo hư hỏng (ít ra trong thời gian bảo hành). Ho hen sổ mũi gì đó thì túm người bán, lâu lâu chạy qua năn nỉ hắn nâng cấp firmware miễn phí cũng ổn á. Thấy mấy đứa mua hàng nói hết bảo hành hắn cũng bảo hành như thường, ngoài bảo hành driver hắn còn khuyến mãi tư vấn A-Z miễn phí nữa.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## CKD

Ai dùng alpha step rồi cho ý kiến. Có bị chết sảng không ạ?
Gì chứ hàng điện tử 10 tuổi rồi thì không tin tưởng vào sức bên nửa.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chết sảng thì thấy có người bị hơi bị nhiều rồi á  :Big Grin: 

Thôi chơi BeDrive đi bác, ngon bổ rẻ ko lo bị nóng

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Hehe, chết sảng thì thấy có người bị hơi bị nhiều rồi á 
> 
> Thôi chơi BeDrive đi bác, ngon bổ rẻ ko lo bị nóng


Cảm ơn các bác đã góp ý. Điện thì nó biết em chứ em cũng không biết nó (cũng biết chút chút thôi) nên em chơi hàng mới. Em chỉ chọn JMC và Leadshine thôi. Cái này em mua cả bộ gồm motor và driver luôn.

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn các bác đã góp ý. Điện thì nó biết em chứ em cũng không biết nó (cũng biết chút chút thôi) nên em chơi hàng mới. Em chỉ chọn JMC và Leadshine thôi. Cái này em mua cả bộ gồm motor và driver luôn.


Tốt nhất mua cái nào tại chỗ, có thể xem cầm nắm sờ mó ngoại quan, ngon hơn neu có thể chít điện chạy thử

chú manhpham mua hẳn hbs86 bên usa về.. ko dùng đề ko 1 thời gian cắm điẹn lăn ra chết .... cụ manhpham vào xác nhận nhé

bản của chú manhpham mua ở usa thời kì đầu của HBS thì dùng MCU tms320f28069, những con sau này em mở ra hàng china bán về vn thì dùng MCU tms320f28035, cơ bản là íu hơn tí nhưng ... vẫn chạy tốt , khả năng là giá ngày càng cạnh tranh nên ko dùng lkien xả tay được

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## solero

Đã dùng hơn chục bộ Alpha và tầm đó Hybrid nên có một số nhận xét như sau:

+ Giá: Alpha ASM 911+20ASD (4Nm) đăt hơn HBS86+86HS80 (8Nm) một ít, Kiếm Alpha(911 + ASD20,ASD24) giờ khó như lên giời, không kiếm được SLL, còn HBS thì lúc nào cũng sẵn.
+ Dây nhợ: Alpha phải tự nối, bấm cốt. Kiếm dây 8 lõi đúng chuẩn rất khó, thường nhiều lõi không đúng chuẩn hoặc phải tách rời 2 dây, rắc cắm khó kiếm đầu cốt. HBS bán sẵn dây Encoder 6m, 8m kèm theo. Dây động lực 4 lõi kiếm đâu cũng có.
+ Điện nuôi: Alpha thường có điện 100VAC, 220VAC (24VDC ít dùng), HBS có 75VAC (220VAC đắt hơn vài trăm). HBS đã thấy cháy công suất, Alpha ở nhà dùng chưa thấy bị sao.
+ Độ nóng: đều là Step nên nóng như nhau. Cảm giác Alpha nóng hơn HBS.
+ Alpha ít mức chỉnh vi bước (500,1.000,5.000,10.000), HBS thì thoải mái.
+ Alpha khó chỉnh đảo chiều (phải dùng IC ngoài). HBS gạt Switch là đc.
+ Độ ồn: Chả thấy bác nào êm hơn.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, h-d, hieunguyenkham, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, HBS giờ giá còn khoảng 3tr/bộ thôi à?

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## nhatson

to cụ chủ theard, coating silicon trong nó thế nay

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế làm mạch xong, lấy chai silicon xịt xịt là được chứ hả cụ?

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, thế làm mạch xong, lấy chai silicon xịt xịt là được chứ hả cụ?


ở chipletran có bán bình xịt , có điều mắc
1 lựa chọn là mua aliexpress về, đóng trong chai kẽm, quét cũng đươc, ko thì làm robot rồi spray ah


http://dientuachau.com/page/index.ph...=view&p_id=358


video cho sinh động

----------

Gamo, hieunguyenkham

----------


## truongkiet

Đang có cùng thăc mắc với chủ thớt,e cũng đang có nhu cầu mua 3 bộ motor step này nhưng ko biết nên chọn anpha step hay leadshine

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cái vụ điện đóm này nhứt cái đầu nhất. Không rành mà còn nhờ mua dùm nữa chứ, vậy nên mới lên đây làm phiền các bác.
Em thấy mấy cái máy ráp xài HBS 12Nm mà driver không có thương hiệu gì hết toàn tiếng tàu không a, chỉ để HBS86H.

Chắc tại họ giỏi nên xài cái nào cũng được.
Em sẽ làm chuột bạch chọn em HSS86. (nói chung có cũng có người bảo kê mới dám xài, tiền bây giờ khó kiếm lắm, cũng từ mồ hôi và nước mắt mới có được)

----------


## CKD

Bạn nào có motor JMC có thể mở cái đít cho em nghía cái được không a. Nghía xong là em có thể ra quyết định chọn lựa JMC hay Leadshine ngay và luôn.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nào chưa cưới vợ mau qua học bác CKD  :Big Grin:

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## nhatson

> Bạn nào có motor JMC có thể mở cái đít cho em nghía cái được không a. Nghía xong là em có thể ra quyết định chọn lựa JMC hay Leadshine ngay và luôn.


mở ra đảm bảo cụ chọn leadshine  :Smile:

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Bạn nào có motor JMC có thể mở cái đít cho em nghía cái được không a. Nghía xong là em có thể ra quyết định chọn lựa JMC hay Leadshine ngay và luôn.


Bác cũng cao thủ thật chỉ cần nhìn đít là biết mắn đẻ (đẻ ra tiền a nha) hay không. Đít vợ mình mình coi, đít vợ người ta chắc khó coi lắm bác ơi. 
Thêm dáng cho bác đón đây.

----------


## Ga con

Bác í muốn xem cái đĩa encoder bằng thép, bằng thủy tinh hay bằng đĩa nhựa mỏng dính của LSh mà.
Thanks.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em biết! cái này tháo không khéo thì tiêu liền phải có nghề mới dám chơi. Nên em nghĩ đít vợ người (đừng nghĩ bậy, đít motor a nha) ta không cho mình xem đâu! cho em hỏi cái Encoder này bằng thủy tinh tốt nhất phải không a? Em đã thấy 1 em bằng thủy tinh bị vỡ. Nhà sản xuất đã để hình cây búa gạch chéo rồi mà vẫn lấy búa gõ vào cho bể chơi.

----------


## Ga con

Có cái gì đâu bác, chỉ tháo 4 con ốc, rồi nhòm phát, ráp lại  :Big Grin: 
Thanks.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> mở ra đảm bảo cụ chọn leadshine


Bác nhatson cho đáp án luôn đi! bằng nhựa hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhatson cho đáp án luôn đi! bằng nhựa hả bác?


encoder tốt giá cỡ 100usd > giá 1 bộ step closed loop china ko đủ để dùng encoder tốt
leadshine thì bằng PHIM, JMC còn rẻ mạt hơn.... em ko nghĩ là nó có cái encoder xịn hơn

phim ko hẳn là dỏm, nhiều DC motor của US cũng dùng phim, có điều với step PHIM ko ổn vì step closed loop hoạt động cường độ cao > nóng > wéo phim 

giá/hiệu năng hợp lí cứ chơi thôi, nó ko hư ngay được, hư encoder thì thay cái khác rồi chạy típ


thay thế em thây mấy con CUI encoder này giá hợp lí


http://www.cui.com/parametric-search...nents/encoders

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Thời gian chạy máy khoảng 10-12h/ ngày, không liên tục nữa, vốn ít nên phải tính toán kỹ chi phí vì vậy mới làm phiền các bác. Mà encoder bị hư thì motor có chạy được không bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Thời gian chạy máy khoảng 10-12h/ ngày, không liên tục nữa, vốn ít nên phải tính toán kỹ chi phí vì vậy mới làm phiền các bác. Mà encoder bị hư thì motor có chạy được không bác.


em trả lời các câu hỏi thuần tuý về kỹ thuật, ko đề cập tới việc kinh doanh,
còn bạn đề cập tới kinh doanh thì mỉnh trả lơi ngắn gọn là chưa kinh ngiệm vốn vậy thì típ tục bỏ ống, đi cày lấy vốn + kinh ngiệm ròi hay khỏi nghiệp

nhiều người trên này sẵn lòng giúp bác khắc phục sự cố, nhưng ko mấy người sẵn lòng để  trả lời + chịu trách nhiệm về việc tư vấn khỏi nghiệp đâu ợ

----------


## CKD

Nói tính toán kỹ nên mình xin hỏi lai.
- Step thường  và step closed loop (hbs) khác nhau chổ nào?. Step thường dùng đúng công suất & tốc độ thì cũng chẵng chạy sai được. 
- Step thường và closed thì cái nào dễ dùng & bền bỉ hơn. Chắc step thường rồi. Mấy con như alpha (cũ quá so sánh cũng khó) hay hbs. Nhận thấy trên diễn đàn này không ai dám bảo là bền bỉ theo năm tháng. Hoặc nếu có thì cũng có điều kiện kèm theo, kiểu như motor không được nóng quá 60° chẵng hạn. 

Quay lại bài toán chi phí. Nếu mọi thứ đều mua mới thì hbs có thể tăng khoảng 50% cho motor & driver. Nếu mua cũ thì chênh lệch còn nhiều hơn. 
Xét về tuổi thọ thì hbs lại rủi ro cao hợn
Xét về ổn định thì với mình là gần như nhau. Mình dùng hbs vì yếu tố thu hút khách hàng là chính. Còn chạy nhanh hay không sai chỉ là yếu tố phụ. Vì nhiều con máy chạy step thường vẫn cày cuốc ngày đêm.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## Gamo

Sẹc vồ đi các cụ :x :x :x

Ủa, mà ở đây có cụ nào dùng HBS ko? Nghe đâu chạy lâu quá nó nóng con encoder bị "quéo"?

Về vụ closed loop hay open loop thì vụ chính xác chỉ là 1 phần. Trong quá trình chạy, step bị sai số 1-2 bước là chuyện bình thường & khi quay tới quay lui sẽ tự khớp => step thường coi vậy chứ khá chính xác.
Tuy nhiên 1 cái nữa là torque. Khi có closed loop thì driver đoán khá chính xác vị trí (luôn có sai số) => tạo ra torque vector phù hợp => torque tốt hơn open loop.
Nhưng nghe vụ encoder dùng phim thì hơi ớn vì nghe các tên sư phụ chê là encoder dùng phim chạy nhiều dễ toi.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## nhatson

> Sẹc vồ đi các cụ :x :x :x
> 
> Ủa, mà ở đây có cụ nào dùng HBS ko? Nghe đâu chạy lâu quá nó nóng con encoder bị "quéo"?
> 
> Về vụ closed loop hay open loop thì vụ chính xác chỉ là 1 phần. Trong quá trình chạy, step bị sai số 1-2 bước là chuyện bình thường & khi quay tới quay lui sẽ tự khớp => step thường coi vậy chứ khá chính xác.
> Tuy nhiên 1 cái nữa là torque. Khi có closed loop thì driver đoán khá chính xác vị trí (luôn có sai số) => tạo ra torque vector phù hợp => torque tốt hơn open loop.
> Nhưng nghe vụ encoder dùng phim thì hơi ớn vì nghe các tên sư phụ chê là encoder dùng phim chạy nhiều dễ toi.


con nào cày nhiều mà ko toi ko cụ ga?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> em trả lời các câu hỏi thuần tuý về kỹ thuật, ko đề cập tới việc kinh doanh,
> còn bạn đề cập tới kinh doanh thì mỉnh trả lơi ngắn gọn là chưa kinh ngiệm vốn vậy thì típ tục bỏ ống, đi cày lấy vốn + kinh ngiệm ròi hay khỏi nghiệp
> 
> nhiều người trên này sẵn lòng giúp bác khắc phục sự cố, nhưng ko mấy người sẵn lòng để  trả lời + chịu trách nhiệm về việc tư vấn khỏi nghiệp đâu ợ


Chịu trả lời cho em là em mừng rồi. Em nói ra những yêu cầu để lựa chọn thiết bị phù hợp hơn. Chứ giết vịt mà mang con dao mổ Trâu thì phí lắm bác ơi. Chứ em đâu kêu các bác chịu trách nhiệm đâu.

----------


## nhatson

câu trả lời sẽ huề vốn là thế này
HBS hay HBSS gì cũng rứa, HBS leadshine trong ngoại quan tử tế hơn JMC
cả hai đều có những rủi như nhau 

yếu tố quan trọng của cái máy là phần cơ khí, cơ khí ngon mới  quan trọng, co khí ngon rồi em sure bác ko care tới chuyện chênh nhau vài triệu tiền đồ diện, vì .. đồ cơ khí tốt ko chênh nhau vài trăm nghìn

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em cũng nghĩ đồ rẻ chắc chắn là không có đồ tốt. Ví dụ môt cây thanh răng nghiêng ở Trung Quốc có 3 mức giá khác nhau 120 tệ = 420 K  , 85 tệ = 300K , 60 tệ =210K, nói chung là đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu. Ở Việt Nam bán 350-450 K chắc chắn là họ không nhập loại đầu rồi mà còn nói là hàng Đài Loan nữa mới ghê (Xin lỗi mấy bác bán hàng nha, có sao em nói vậy nên cũng được ít người thương) xong quay lại chê hàng Trung Quốc không tốt khi chính mình mua đồ không tốt. Em nghĩ motor HSS giá 2.4tr JMC và HBS giá 3.4 tr ghi là hàng Leadshine (giá này bên Trung Quốc a nha) cũng vậy chắc chắn là con HBS phải ngon hơn rồi. )Các bác bán hàng yên tâm không ai dám mua giá này đâu vì không có bảo hành, chưa tính ship nha, không biết hàng thật hay giả, giá đây dể so sánh thôi. em không buôn bán luôn các bác có đọc thì đừng hỏi em ở đâu bán vì em sẽ không trả lời, đụng chạm nhiều lắm).
Qua chủ đề này còn học hỏi các bác nhiều. Rất mong các bác góp ý thêm để em hoàn thành dự án to to này của em.
Cảm ơn cả nhà.

----------


## CKD

Thực sự là.. HBS thì không có cơ sở so sánh. Nhưng step & motor thường thì em dùng 1 nhãn hàng ít thấy ở vn dùng. Sau này thấy nở rộ leadshine. Tuy ít người dùng nhưng thằng bán hàng là thằng sản xuất luôn. Do đó tin rằng thằng đó không bán đồ giả. Còn kiểu như leadshine.. phần lớn là dân bán hàng.
Ngoài ra cần phân biệt rỏ hàng nội địa và hàng ww. Vài năm về trước leadshine chưa phân ra. Nhưng giờ thì chia thành 2 rồi. Chưa có trong tay hàng ww nên không thể so sánh.

Còn về giá cả thì dạo quanh taobao thôi.. đã thấy chênh lệch giá nhiều rồi. Có nhãn hàng chênh lệch gấp đôi. Do đó mua ban đăt rẻ là thường tình. Phần lớn người làm kinh doanh là mua rẻ bán đắt chứ ít khi làm ngược lại.
Còn mình thì thường ship hỏa tốc + 10% bảo hiểm nên giá thì khỏi nói rồi. Nên miễn bàn về giá.

----------


## cnclaivung

đọc hết 2 trang chóng mặt ù tai, nhức đầu đau bụng, ê ba sườn. lõng đầu gối, nỗ đom đóm con ngươi mà chốt lại chưa có đáp án cụ thể....híc...vậy em phán như thánh luôn nè : 1 ngày chạy 12h, tối nghĩ ngơi..vậy thì = 65k/h x 12h = 780k/ngày( bình quân) bác chạy trung bình 20 ngày /tháng thì khoản 15 chai. nếu khéo tính toán tích lũy thì 4 bộ HBS LSh chả là gì, chã nhẽ cụ mới chạy 1 tháng nó chết, nếu chết thật thì cụ phải có phương án thay thế ngay ...thị trường tự động hóa tràn lan nhái, thật có bác nào dám so sánh thật giả, bền hay không đâu, do môi trường cơ khí và chạy gỗ hoàn toàn khác nhau, mà cơ khí thì các bác í chạy tốc độ siêu chậm.,còn gỗ đòi siêu nhanh,nếu đã chơi hàng trung quốc thì nhận chất lượng trung quốc thôi, cộng thêm chút kỹ năng của người vận hành máy nữa...tóm lại phần cơ tốt, bác lắp con nào lên cũng được, miễn sao hợp lý nhất là hợp túi tiền, rẻ quá thì coi chừng, nghe đâu con HSS đã ngũm củ tỏi khi chưa được 2 tháng chinh chiến đó, kinh nghiệm củ mỗ là ko đầu tư cao khi mình chưa hoàn toàn làm chủ, nhưng sẽ làm chủ khi đã đầu tư cao

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> encoder tốt giá cỡ 100usd > giá 1 bộ step closed loop china ko đủ để dùng encoder tốt
> leadshine thì bằng PHIM, JMC còn rẻ mạt hơn.... em ko nghĩ là nó có cái encoder xịn hơn
> 
> phim ko hẳn là dỏm, nhiều DC motor của US cũng dùng phim, có điều với step PHIM ko ổn vì step closed loop hoạt động cường độ cao > nóng > wéo phim 
> 
> giá/hiệu năng hợp lí cứ chơi thôi, nó ko hư ngay được, hư encoder thì thay cái khác rồi chạy típ
> 
> 
> thay thế em thây mấy con CUI encoder này giá hợp lí
> ...


Bác cho em hỏi. Nếu encoder của em HBS chết thì mình có thể thay thế bằng em này không ?

Nếu được thì cách đấu dây có dễ không vậy bác?

----------


## zinken2

nhân tiện nhờ các cao thủ chỉ giùm:
hiện mình đang cần đấu con hsb 86 8n/mcủa hãng JMC mà ko dow dược data seeht để đấu phần encoder. xem phần trên toàn tiếng tàu, vậy có bác nào có data seeht hoặc đã từng đấu chi cho mình phần đấu day encoder . xin chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## nhatson

cơ bản là có 2 chân nguồn, cái này mò mạch sẽ ra, kiều nào nó cũng sẽ vào 2 chân tụ
còn lại là 4 chân, A+ A-, B+ B-
a b lẫn lộn được, + - phải đúng, thường trên PCB encoder có ký hiệu

----------

zinken2

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em có hình tủ điện đấu nối JMC bác nhìn tham khảo đấu theo màu dây nha

Dây trắng đấu trên driver là dây nguồn. bác xem driver có giống không.nếu giống thì đấu màu dây trên hình là OK.

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

cám ơn bác nhất sơn và hieunguyenkham.
- to nhất sơn: phần động lực ko vấn đề gì, mình cần phần đấu dây encoder, trên driver không ghi mầu dây bác ạ. tìm trên mạng data seeht ko được.
- to hieunghuyenkham: phần đấu dây encoder bác cho hỏi:
+bác đấu nguyên bản dây đi theo máy PHẦN ENCODER hay phải nối thêm.
+cần nhất là màu dây thì bác lại dùng gen co mầu đen che lấp gần hết do đó ko nhìn rõ , phần động lực (nguồn, A+,A-...) MÌNH ĐẤU RỒI, vướng phần encoder thôi, đấu sai nó báo lỗi luôn bác à. nếu có thể bác cạo bớt phần ghenco màu đen rồi chụp ảnh lại thì tốt quá.
thanhk

----------


## zinken2

cám ơn bác nhất sơn và hieunguyenkham.
- to nhất sơn: phần động lực ko vấn đề gì, mình cần phần đấu dây encoder, trên driver không ghi mầu dây bác ạ. tìm trên mạng data seeht ko được.
- to hieunghuyenkham: phần đấu dây encoder bác cho hỏi:
+bác đấu nguyên bản dây đi theo máy PHẦN ENCODER hay phải nối thêm.
+cần nhất là màu dây thì  ghen co mầu đen che lấp gần hết do đó ko nhìn rõ (nhìn được 4 dây; 2 màu xanh, vàng, trắng CÒN 2 DAY KO NHÌN DƯƠC), phần động lực (nguồn, A+,A-...) MÌNH ĐẤU RỒI, vướng phần encoder thôi, đấu sai nó báo lỗi luôn bác à. nếu có thể bác cạo bớt phần ghenco màu đen rồi chụp ảnh lại thì tốt quá.
thanhk

----------


## zinken2

> cơ bản là có 2 chân nguồn, cái này mò mạch sẽ ra, kiều nào nó cũng sẽ vào 2 chân tụ
> còn lại là 4 chân, A+ A-, B+ B-
> a b lẫn lộn được, + - phải đúng, thường trên PCB encoder có ký hiệu


vấn đề là hàng mới ko được tháo dít ra để dò bác ạ thế mới nhọ

----------


## zinken2

> Cái này em chụp lại của người khác.
> Bác đấu thử cái này xem sao.
> Chỉ sợ đấu lộn màu đen với màu đỏ
> Màu vàng đấu EB+
> Màu xanh (green) đấu EB-
> Màu đen đấu vào EA+
> Màu xanh (Blue) đấu EA-
> Màu đỏ đấu vào VCC
> Màu trắng đấu vào EGND


vâng cám ơn bác, mình thử xem sao

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cái này em chụp lại của người khác.
Bác đấu thử cái này xem sao.
Chỉ sợ đấu lộn màu đen với màu đỏ
Màu vàng đấu EB+
Màu xanh (green) đấu EB-
Màu đen đấu vào EA+
Màu xanh (Blue) đấu EA-
Màu đỏ đấu vào VCC
Màu trắng đấu vào EGND

----------


## zinken2

> Cái này em chụp lại của người khác.
> Bác đấu thử cái này xem sao.
> Chỉ sợ đấu lộn màu đen với màu đỏ
> Màu vàng đấu EB+
> Màu xanh (green) đấu EB-
> Màu đen đấu vào EA+
> Màu xanh (Blue) đấu EA-
> Màu đỏ đấu vào VCC
> Màu trắng đấu vào EGND


cái này bác tra ở đâu vậy? nó giống hướng dẫn của hãng leachshine, mình đấu như vậy nó báo lỗi đấu encoder. mình dò đảo  dây xem sao

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Hàng jmc trên thân động cơ có gi thứ tự màu cho dây enc mà anh.
Đen - gnd
Đỏ -5v 
Vàng -a+
Lục -a-
Lam - b+
Trắng -b-

Motor
Đỏ -a+
Lam a-
Lục b+
Đen b-

----------

zinken2

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Muốn chắc ăn Bác hỏi bên bán người ta chỉ cho

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Muốn chắc ăn Bác hỏi bên bán người ta chỉ cho


mình mua lâu rồi còn ko nhơ dc sop nữa

----------


## zinken2

> Hàng jmc trên thân động cơ có gi thứ tự màu cho dây enc mà anh.
> Đen - gnd
> Đỏ -5v 
> Vàng -a+
> Lục -a-
> Lam - b+
> Trắng -b-
> 
> Motor
> ...


trên động cơ lại ko ghi màu dây nên mới bí bạn ạ. ko hiểu các mã khác nhau có đấu khác ko nữa mình sẽ thử xem sao

----------


## zinken2

> Hàng jmc trên thân động cơ có gi thứ tự màu cho dây enc mà anh.
> Đen - gnd
> Đỏ -5v 
> Vàng -a+
> Lục -a-
> Lam - b+
> Trắng -b-
> 
> Motor
> ...


 xem kỹ lại đúng là motor có ghi màu dây của encoder, nhưng toàn tiếng tàu mới củ chuối. đành nhờ chuyên gia tiếng tàu vậy

----------


## solero

> xem kỹ lại đúng là motor có ghi màu dây của encoder, nhưng toàn tiếng tàu mới củ chuối. đành nhờ chuyên gia tiếng tàu vậy


Dùng cái này anh ơi: http://translate.google.com

Anh chọn chế độ chuyển từ Tiếng Việt sang tiếng Trung Quốc. Sau đó anh gõ màu (ví dụ "màu đỏ"), nó sẽ dịch sang tiếng Trung là "红". Anh tìm trên Motor xem cái chữ đó ký hiệu là gì là biết ngay (thường là VCC).

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bác dùng phần mềm chụp rồi dịch trên điện thoại đó.
Dùng ngôn ngữ tiếng Trung dịch sang tiếng việt đó.

----------


## zinken2

to:solero và hieunguyenkham.
- cũng đã dùng google dịch khổ nỗi chữ in trên tem dán ở step nhoè quá ko luận nổi, sau đó nhờ chuyên gia tiếng tàu đến mới dịch được. đồng thời cũng nhận được data sheeht tiếng anh bản PDF của mấy bác gửi cho thế là giải quyết xong.
- chân thành cảm ơn mọi người hỗ trợ hoàn thành nhiệm vụ, vướng chỗ nào lại nhờ các bác tiếp ạ
trân trọng

----------


## hieunguyenkham

bác có data sheet tiếng anh của JMC thì cho em xin với

----------


## zinken2

> bác có data sheet tiếng anh của JMC thì cho em xin với


bác nhan dc mail mình chuyển cho. lâu ko tải lên diễn đàn quyên cách tải tin PDF rồi

----------


## hieunguyenkham

khamhieu@gmail.com
Cảm ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Các bác cho em hỏi ngu cái vụ này với.
Em định xài 4 em Servo lai 8.5Nm.mà không biết sử dụng nguồn 70V như thế nào.
Cái này mình tính nguồn sử dụng theo công suất (W) hay Amphe (A)
Nếu sử dụng nguồn xuyến 50V 600W hay 70V 20A có đủ cho 4 em đó không a?
Mong các bác chỉ dẫn cho a

----------


## CKD

20A rồi thì quất đi cụ, lo gì, vậy là ồn rồi.
Mà 20A chuẩn nhe, chứ đểu không chơi à.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> 20A rồi thì quất đi cụ, lo gì, vậy là ồn rồi.
> Mà 20A chuẩn nhe, chứ đểu không chơi à.


Cảm ơn Bác 
em có cái biến áp 220-110v có cách nào hạ xuống 60V không bác?
Giá thành hạ 1 em khoảng bao nhiều iền a.

----------


## solero

> Em có cái biến áp 220-110v có cách nào hạ xuống 60V không bác?


Nếu là biến áp cách ly thì mới nên dùng. Hạ bằng cách tháo cuộn sơ cấp (cuộn 110).

Nên để nguyên lõi sắt từ để tháo dây, tháo đến đâu đo đến đó đủ dùng thì dừng lại cho dễ.

----------


## ducmoctx

> Em có hình tủ điện đấu nối JMC bác nhìn tham khảo đấu theo màu dây nha
> Đính kèm 17069Đính kèm 17070Đính kèm 17071Đính kèm 17072Đính kèm 17073
> Dây trắng đấu trên driver là dây nguồn. bác xem driver có giống không.nếu giống thì đấu màu dây trên hình là OK.


Tủ điện của bác nhìn đẹp quá. Nhưng Driver bác lắp ở đó không phải của JMC đâu bác ạ.
Hình như dưới mới là driver của JMC ( *J*ust *M*otion *C*ontrol)

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Họ nói là JMC mà.

----------


## ducmoctx

> Họ nói là JMC mà.


 Nếu là JMC thì ít nhất cũng phải có chữ JMC hoặc Leashine phải có chữ Leadshine chứ bác. Nếu không có thì phải có logo của thương hiệu bác ạ

----------


## ducmoctx

Gửi các bác soi hàng của 2 em JMC và Leadshine xem có gì khác nhau không? 
Nó đều dùng IC của Texas Instruments còn cảm biến là của AVAGO H9731

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Nếu encoder bị hư bên bác *ducmoctx* có phụ kiện thay thế không?

----------


## ducmoctx

> Nếu encoder bị hư bên bác *ducmoctx* có phụ kiện thay thế không?


Thường nó chỉ hư con IC hoặc cảm biến  nên có thể thay thế được. Nếu bác cần thay thế con linh kiện nào em có thế cấp cho bác con đó. Con chip dán thì tay bo hơi khó chơi có thể nhờ bọn sửa chữa điện thoại khò và hàn cho

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Nếu là biến áp cách ly thì mới nên dùng. Hạ bằng cách tháo cuộn sơ cấp (cuộn 110).
> 
> Nên để nguyên lõi sắt từ để tháo dây, tháo đến đâu đo đến đó đủ dùng thì dừng lại cho dễ.


Cảm ơn cụ nhiều để em ngâm cứu thử xem

----------

